# Acres of Land Winery



## Seolyk (Jul 11, 2009)

When I've driven from where I live in TN to where my parents live in IN I always see a sign for Acres of Land Winery in KY off of 75. I've always thought about going there, but haven't yet. Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Tom (Jul 11, 2009)

Is this it?
http://www.acresoflandwinery.com/
Stop by they won't bite. Bet you can get free wine tasting.


----------



## Seolyk (Jul 11, 2009)

yes it is! oh cool, i might have to run up there sometime then


----------



## cpfan (Jul 11, 2009)

Did you see this comment on their web-site?



> Our restaurant has burned down. We will re-build and re-open. Please check our website or call for updates. We will have wine tastings and wine bottle sales set up in our winery building beginning March 24th.



Steve


----------



## Seolyk (Jul 11, 2009)

no I didnt. I guess I'll wait til next year.

There's another winery that I drive by on the way though there too, but I don't remember the name of it.


----------



## donnaclif (Oct 9, 2009)

cpfan said:


> Did you see this comment on their web-site?
> 
> 
> 
> Steve



yeah i saw that and the best part was that they have posted a picture of "only wine bottle that survived that fire! "
btw by the time the restaurant gets ready you can visit some of the other wineries in KY
http://www.vivino.com/united-states/kentucky/
plus you can get the free wine tasting sessions in most of them!!!!


----------

